
Show HN: A better way to browse HN/Reddit - sras-me
https://sras.me/reform/#/setconfig;reddit=programming,science,askscience;hackernews=topstories,beststories,askstories,showstories
======
whitehouse3
This is useful for reading. Without the capacity to comment or vote, however,
it isn't suitable for anyone who contributes to the community.

~~~
sras-me
You can click on the comment count of any story/comment and it will take you
to the actual comment/story in the respective forum. So If you are already
logged in the HN/Reddit, it is only a click away.

